# Strange boot messages...

## dpetka2001

```
 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                      [ ok ] 

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Scanning font directories ...                                          [ ok ] 

 * Starting X Font Server ...                                             [ ok ] 

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Setting up gdm ...                                                     [ ok ] 

 * Starting local ...
```

i'm getting the above messages during boot...dmesg shows nothing...is it something i should be worried about?? recently i did a "emerge world" and there was a problem with emerging samba...i fixed the time in my system and i got it to emerge...even now the time in my system isn't right and i have to fix it every time i turn on my computer...could the above messages be relevant to the time not being right in my computer?? what would you suggest that i should do?? thanks in advance...

----------

## yabbadabbadont

emerge baselayout again and run etc-update.

If that doesn't fix it, then remove both /var/lib/init.d/depcache and /var/lib/init.d/deptree and then run depscan.sh.

----------

## OldTango

After emergeing baselayout you can also just run

```
touch /etc/init.d/*; /sbin/depscan.sh --update
```

 that should solve the boot message.

----------

## dpetka2001

thanks to both of you...re-emerging baselayout did the trick...one more question...yesterday i upgraded my kernel from 2.6.9 to 2.6.15...afterwards i was getting an error when i was trying to open a terminal "could not make a child process for the terminal"...after searching through the forums i found out that i had to emerge udev in order to solve this problem...but now during the boot process i get the following

```
* Seeding /dev with neede nodes

cp: cannot create special file '/dev/null': File exists

cp: cannot create special file '/dev/null': File exists

* Letting udev process events

udevd-event [776]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is unlikely to work correctly. Don't use.
```

should i worry about this?? how can i solve it?? thanks in advance...

----------

## dpetka2001

could also someone explain what depscan.sh does?? i couldn't find any man pages...

----------

## dgaffuri

 *dpetka2001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Seeding /dev with neede nodes
> 
> ...

 

This one is probably due to the fact that you use a device tarball which is restored at every boot. Check /etc/conf.d/rc for

```
# UDEV OPTION:

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev does not handle/know about.

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
```

You may safely ignore the error message. Note that if you change the tarball option to "no" the dev nodes expected by your scripts and config files may not be found after next reboot, so be prepared with a boot CD to repair the installation.

 *dpetka2001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Letting udev process events
> 
> ...

 

This is only a warning, I expect udev rules for gentoo to be fixed in some future release. It has to do with the naming rules for cd and dvd drives, AFAIK the only possible problem is that if you have more than one unit the /dev/cdromx and similar symlinks may be unconsistent across boots.

----------

## Bigun

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> emerge baselayout again and run etc-update.
> 
> If that doesn't fix it, then remove both /var/lib/init.d/depcache and /var/lib/init.d/deptree and then run depscan.sh.

 

Any reason for depscan.sh to not re-create depcache?

----------

## dpetka2001

what about depscan?? what does it actually do?? i didn't find any documentation on that...could you at least point me to a link or something?? thanks...

----------

## yabbadabbadont

From chapter 4 of the gentoo handbook, the init scripts section:

 *Quote:*   

> 4.b. Working with rc-update
> 
> What is rc-update?
> 
> Gentoo's init system uses a dependency-tree to decide what service needs to be started first. As this is a tedious task that we wouldn't want our users to have to do manually, we have created tools that ease the administration of the runlevels and init scripts.
> ...

 

EDIT: except that the documentation is slightly wrong.  Looking at /sbin/rc-update, the call to depscan.sh is commented out with an explanation (which didn't make sense to me).  However, the documentation is correct about its description of what depscan.sh does.

----------

## Orific

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dpetka2001 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK. But is there a mean to remove these (rather annoying) messages ?

Thank you.

----------

## Orific

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dpetka2001 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK. But is there a mean to remove these (rather annoying) messages ?

Thank you.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Orific wrote:*   

> OK. But is there a mean to remove these (rather annoying) messages ?

 

Yes, fix the rules or downgrade udev. Once that the message is explained, where is the problem exactly?

----------

## Orific

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

>  *Orific wrote:*   OK. But is there a mean to remove these (rather annoying) messages ? 
> 
> Yes, fix the rules or downgrade udev. Once that the message is explained, where is the problem exactly?

 

I have a bunch of these lines filling the screen at boot, which IS unpleasant in my opinion.

Since I have no idea of how writing the appropriate rules, I think the only solution is downgrading.

Thank you for your answer.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Orific wrote:*   

> I have a bunch of these lines filling the screen at boot, which IS unpleasant in my opinion.
> 
> Since I have no idea of how writing the appropriate rules, I think the only solution is downgrading.

 

You should have only one line about the deprecated %e. Do you have other messages?

----------

## Orific

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> You should have only one line about the deprecated %e. Do you have other messages?

 

In fact I can see at least two of these lines at the end of the output (it is printed rather quickly so I can't give details), and there are other lines concerning detection of material or something like that (I think it is related to the PCI cards).

----------

## dariohy

Hi, I have the same warning appearing on the init screen... you've already talked about fixing the rules and cd_rom devices' symlinks, so I've grepped this lines from the udev/rules.d directory:

```

50-udev.rules:ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",              SYMLINK+="cdrom%e", GROUP="cdrom"

50-udev.rules:ENV{ID_CDROM_CD_RW}=="?*",        SYMLINK+="cdrw%e"

50-udev.rules:ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="dvd%e"

50-udev.rules:ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD_R}=="?*",        SYMLINK+="dvdrw%e"

```

Now... could someone explain me how to modify those rules? Or is it better to wait for a udev update?

----------

